# '65 GTO or no? Need help with this one.



## Integraoligist (Aug 9, 2005)

I was riding past this run down house and noticed what I "think" is a '65 GTO in the back, just sitting there, not Fixed-up but not all Rusted out.

Owner wasent home and couldnt go check the Vin #'s or anything... just was able to see the front of it.

It looked pretty much Exactly like this:








With the Pontiac symbol between the grills... but there is NO lettering on the grill (where in this pic shows the "GTO" is). The color looked like a faded baby blue.

Onto my questions:
other then by Vin, how can I determine if it's a GTO, Tempest, Le Mans... and what are the diffrences between the 3 besides Engine Size?

When I finally catch the owner at home, I want to come at him with a selling Price (unless he already has one in mind)... any idea what kind of cash i should be looking at? I've been looking at around and have come up with prices from $500 to $25k

Thanks all for the help!


----------



## aggie88 (Aug 13, 2005)

Did it have the hood scoops? Could you see if there were emblems on the rear quarters and behind the front tires on the rocker? And how close could you get to it without trespassing? I suspect if it is a GTO, the owner knows it has some value and will not let it go too cheap. Worth the investigation..who knows it may turn out like the little old lady with the GTO in the barn for years story.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Integraoligist said:


> Onto my questions:
> other then by Vin, how can I determine if it's a GTO, Tempest, Le Mans... and what are the diffrences between the 3 besides Engine Size?
> 
> When I finally catch the owner at home, I want to come at him with a selling Price (unless he already has one in mind)... any idea what kind of cash i should be looking at? I've been looking at around and have come up with prices from $500 to $25k
> ...


The 65 GTO was an option to the Tempest Lemans, here is a decoder of the vin#. The GTO and Lemans both used 37 series code until 1966 when the GTO became series code 42.

1965 VIN Plate 

237375K100001 

2=Division (Pontiac) 
37=Series Number(Lemans) (33=Tempest, 35=Tempest Custom, 37=Tempest LeMans and GTO) 
37=Body Style Code Number (Hardtop,2-door) 
5=Year(1965) 
K=Assembly Plant(Kansas City, MO) 
100001=Production Numbers 

Clones are hard to tell from an original GTO, The Data Plate or Body Tag for 1965 is located on the left hand front of the firewall, in the engine compartment. Accessory Codes will identify if the Car is a true GTO. Here is an example of the code on a 65 GTO;

ACC. X 2P 3K 4F 5N

5 groups make up the codes for example:
(1st Group) X = power windows, etc.
(2nd Group) P = radio (1964-1965), etc.
(3rd Group) K = dome reading lamps (1964-1965), etc.
(4th Group) F = remote mirror, etc.
(5th Group) N = GTO option (1964-1965 only). 

You are looking for an N in the 5th group, the first group is not identified with a number prior to the letter, most of the accessories are in the first group.

As far as price, check all numbers on the engine, (production date code, block casting number, engine production number and engine code) a numbers matching original Goat will bring top dollars. 

Unrestored or rough shape may be worth up to $10,000. Depends on what you have to work with.

Good luck,


----------



## Integraoligist (Aug 9, 2005)

thanks guys for the info... it will help me on my on-going search...

i stopped by the house and got to talk to the Wife... she said her husbands grandfater gave that car to him a long time ago and no, he's not looking to sell.
I didnt even get to find out what it was... because she didnt even know. That aggravates  

So any tips on where to find people that are looking to sell? Even clones... not Ebay though, i never trusted that.

Every car search place i goto dosent go beyond 1982... so i dont know where to look.

Thoughts?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Two sources I would recommend are:


www.hemmings.com

carsonline.com

1967gto.com lists several classic dealers


----------

